# How to disable Drop down list in excel if one is chosen?



## tha (Dec 22, 2022)

Hi All,

I am new to the forum and a bit at something I want to do in exce and any help will be much appreciate. What I want to create is 3 drop down (yes and no) for 3 columns, for example, Column, A1, B1 and C1.
If A1 is drop down list is chosen Yes, both column will either disabled or only no option drop down list to choose.
It has to apply to the entire column of A1,B1 and C1 as all the rows will be populated with data.
I attahced the sceenshot of what like to create. If you could help that will be much appreciated.

Best Wishes,
THA


----------



## jdellasala (Dec 22, 2022)

Drop Down lists are created using *Data -> Data Validation*, and selecting *List* as the *Allow* option.
Select the cell in question, and go to *Data -> Data Validation* and change the *Allow* value from List or whatever it is to *Any value*.


----------



## tha (Dec 22, 2022)

jdellasala said:


> Drop Down lists are created using *Data -> Data Validation*, and selecting *List* as the *Allow* option.
> Select the cell in question, and go to *Data -> Data Validation* and change the *Allow* value from List or whatever it is to *Any value*.


Hi,

Thanks for your reply. I did manage that however, in my screenshot has missing the important bit, which I uploaded again. As I only want user to choose one drop down from 3, once they choose one, the other 2 will be disabled.
Best Wishes,
THA


----------

